# General insecticide for birds flocking to yard



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

I don't mean I want to kill the birds, but I think I should probably be getting rid of whatever they're eating.

Last few evenings, I've noticed a lot of starlings, along with some robins, in a decent size portion of my backyard. It's not really near the house and in an area we don't spend much time. Went out to look and did see a lot of little holes. Didn't notice any insect damage, but I'm guessing I should be proactive here?

If that's the case, is there one product that should take care of most of the insects?

Thanks.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

24 hr grub killer


----------

